# HELP! Holiday Double Booking - do you have availability?



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all,

Stupid, I know, but we have a double-booking and I'm now desperately trying to find another holiday let for a family as soon as possible. So, would anyone who has a 3-bedroom apartment or villa available for one week from Saturday 20th October please contact me urgently?

We were offering them a spacious 3-bedroom, 3-bathroom garden apartment with sun terrace, communal gardens and pool, 5 minutes drive from the coast, midway between Marbella and Estepona with satellite TV and WiFi (they would like these).

The family consists of mother, father, two children and one grandmother with limited mobility.

Please let me know if you have availability so I can pass on their details to you. I feel so bad about this, letting people down. Thank you.

Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Iberican said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Stupid, I know, but we have a double-booking and I'm now desperately trying to find another holiday let for a family as soon as possible. So, would anyone who has a 3-bedroom apartment or villa available for one week from Saturday 20th October please contact me urgently?
> 
> ...


I don't think we have anyone on teh forum just now who does letting, but have you thought of Facebook?

my town has a local help group & a lot of the agents pass bookings around on there - maybe there's one in your area?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We have a Cortijo available with 3 bed, 2 bath and pool but we are Inland. It is 350 euro a week if you are interested? Sorry if this is classed as advertising but I am only trying to help!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We have a Cortijo available with 3 bed, 2 bath and pool but we are Inland. It is 350 euro a week if you are interested? Sorry if this is classed as advertising but I am only trying to help!!


that's OK Cazzy - I didn't think you were anywhere near the area or I'd have mentioned you myself!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know of a two-bed townhouse in a prestigious development with pool etc. and sofa bed...

It's in the very locality you mention....


----------



## CampoKid (Mar 29, 2012)

Have you tried the holiday letting agents? Only Vida Rustica springs to mind, but I think there are maybe 3 or 4 that cover that area...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I know of a two-bed townhouse in a prestigious development with pool etc. and sofa bed...
> 
> It's in the very locality you mention....


send Iberican a PM mary.............

some posters have their settings so that they get e-mail notification when they have a PM


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Try Self Catering Villa Holidays, Apartments, Cottages, for Rental Worldwide or Holiday rentals : accommodation, villas, apartments for summer holidays. Self catering in France, Italy, Spain – Homelidays


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> send Iberican a PM mary.............
> 
> some posters have their settings so that they get e-mail notification when they have a PM


Have done..


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Iberican said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Stupid, I know, but we have a double-booking and I'm now desperately trying to find another holiday let for a family as soon as possible. So, would anyone who has a 3-bedroom apartment or villa available for one week from Saturday 20th October please contact me urgently?
> 
> ...


Hi Iberican,

I have a rentals business, please send me a PM with your details and I can send you details of a few properties in the areas from Marbella to Sotogrande, 

Thanks

TJ


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello TJ,
I would gladly send you - and others who have been kind enough to offer suggestions - a Private Message but can't see how to do so - only got Reply with Quote, Quick Reply and Reply buttons. Ca someone please tell me how to send a PM? 
Sue


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Iberican said:


> Hello TJ,
> I would gladly send you - and others who have been kind enough to offer suggestions - a Private Message but can't see how to do so - only got Reply with Quote, Quick Reply and Reply buttons. Ca someone please tell me how to send a PM?
> Sue


click on the name of the poster you want to send a message to - you'll get a dropdown menu


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Many thanks to all for your suggestions and to Xabiachica for explaining how to send a PM!


----------

